# Stationary Exercises



## fmdog44 (Jul 18, 2019)

I am on yet another fitness kick to lose weight. I recently saw a physical therapist for knee pain and she gave a list of exercises to strengthen my thighs and all are lying or sitting. So it dawned on me to add some stationary exercises to add to my stationary bike work every day. I am exercising to burn calories more than to improve my cardio. I use what is called "The Bullworker" and it is for folks with some strength but there are many choices for stationary exercising if you search for them. It is way too hot to walk outdoors now so until it cools down I'll workout indoors.


----------



## rgp (Jul 18, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I am on yet another fitness kick to lose weight. I recently saw a physical therapist for knee pain and she gave a list of exercises to strengthen my thighs and all are lying or sitting. So it dawned on me to add some stationary exercises to add to my stationary bike work every day. I am exercising to burn calories more than to improve my cardio. I use what is called "The Bullworker" and it is for folks with some strength but there are many choices for stationary exercising if you search for them. It is way too hot to walk outdoors now so until it cools down I'll workout indoors.




 LOL ... I used to have a Bullworker, it got lost in the moves I suppose. It was a "different" way, but it worked.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 18, 2019)

There are lots of exercises you can do on the floor, and which don't require any equipment. Try 'walking' on the floor on your bum. Sounds odd but it's great for the hip area. Marching on the spot, knee- bends, press-ups against a wall. All of these can be done in the privacy of your home and cost nothing.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 18, 2019)

Stationary exercises?
How about just stretching?
You wouldn’t believe how helpful just stretching out your major muscles can be. Stretching your biceps, triceps, back, hamstrings, quads etc

Or sitting on a balance ball to stretch out your body works great. Everything can easily be stretched by just rolling on the ball. 

Even light weights can be extremely helpful for added resistance. There are plenty of exercises that can be done in the comfort of your own home. 

With eating more sensibly weight loss is certainly achievable. Once you start losing weight it becomes easier to lose more. 

Good luck


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 18, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Stationary exercises?
> How about just stretching?
> You wouldn’t believe how helpful just stretching out your major muscles can be. Stretching your biceps, triceps, back, hamstrings, quads etc
> 
> ...


Stretching is extremely beneficial and should be done whether one plans to exercise after or not. My therapist works with a small volley ball and a log pillow which is a round pillow about three feet long. I am shooting for two pounds per week.


----------



## Bob1950 (Jul 28, 2019)

Self-resistance is another option to keep good physique without any expensive equipment.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 28, 2019)

I started having a bit of trouble with Sciatica in my left hip/leg 4 or 5 years ago.  One of our granddaughters is a nurse, and she suggested a series of exercises which can easily be done at home.  Since I started doing these, I've had far less issues.

https://www.healthline.com/health/back-pain/sciatic-stretches


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 28, 2019)

Don M. said:


> I started having a bit of trouble with Sciatica in my left hip/leg 4 or 5 years ago.  One of our granddaughters is a nurse, and she suggested a series of exercises which can easily be done at home.  Since I started doing these, I've had far less issues.
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/health/back-pain/sciatic-stretches


I do similar exercises to these


----------

